# Built In Cabinet Design



## SketchUp Guru (7 Jun 2009)

One of my clients has asked for a built in cabinet for a tall, narrow alcove in a kitchen. Here are three ideas I've come up with so far. Glass, divided light doors were requested for the uppers and beadboard panels on the lower doors and between up and lower cabinets. It was suggested that the toe kick space be slightly enlarged to make room for a couple of bun feet which show in concepts 2 and 3.

I'm expecting there'll be some modifications and perhaps a bit of mix and match. Any thoughts? Opinions?

*Concept 1* I think the top doors should only have two rows of lights instead of three.






*Concept 2* Added bun feet, a drawer, crown molding and changed the upper doors to beadboard panels.





*Concept 3* Removed a set of doors in the upper and added a couple of shelves for cookbooks.


----------



## MikeG. (7 Jun 2009)

Do you have to do the glass? It just always looks, well........so fake.........so 1970's.

The top looks unfinished without a frieze, cornice / architrave. I would certainly avoid the first two.........

Maybe all the verticality in the detailing doesn't help either. It exacerbates the thinness of the piece. Try sketching it without the t&g.

Mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (7 Jun 2009)

Thanks Mike,

I should probably have mentioned this is going into an old by renovated farmhouse.

I agree with you about the need for something at the top such as a bit of crown molding. Something will have to be scribed up there anyway because the ceiling isn't perfectly flat nor level.

Both the bead board and glass were specified already but I'll see about eliminating one or the other. I probably won't get away with eliminating both. It does look a bit like striped pajamas on a tall, skinny guy.


----------



## matt (8 Jun 2009)

I'd not go all the way up to the ceiling. Make sure there's a gap after the cornice is fitted. I prefer this approach (with a few exceptions) and I think it will look better in this instance, particularly with the bun feet.


----------



## MikeG. (8 Jun 2009)

Or do as Matt suggests, but put a blanking off panel over painted in to look like the surrounding walls.

Mike


----------

